# Dringend! Router-IP-Adresse herausfinden



## JohnDoe (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein dringendes Problem.
Ich soll eine Router-Firewall-Konstelation anpassen. Das Problem ist, dass diejenigen, welche das vor mir gemacht haben, keinerlei Daten aufgeschrieben haben.
(Weder Passwörter, noch Routen, noch IP-Adressen der Komponenten)

Vor Ort ist eine Firewall und ein Router hintereinander aufgestellt.
Ich muss eigentlich nur etwas am Router verstellen, muss ihn dazu aber resetten (da kein Passwort). Jetzt kenn ich aber die IP-Adressen zwischen Router und Firwall nicht, so dass, wenn ich den Router zurücksetze, zwangsläufig auch die Firewall resetten muss, da die Routen ja auf eine bestimmte IP verweisen, welche sich nach dem Reset des Routers ändert.

Könnte ich jetzt aber die IP-Adresse des Routers in Erfahrung bringen, so könnte ich die danach wieder vergeben und die Routen stimmen wieder.
Ich habe ein Notebook mit WinXP Prof. zur verfügung, welches ich ja direkt an den Router schließen kann. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur ein Tool, welches alle IP-Adressen durchscannt, bis ich die richtige gefunden habe. Die Scanner, welche ich bisher gefunden habe, funktionieren aber nur dann, wenn mein Notebook im sleben IP-Netz liegt, was ich ja nicht weiß.

Kennt einer eine gute Möglichkeit.
Es ist ziemlich dringend, da ich morgen früh da ran muss.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Du koenntest zum einen in die Einstellungen fuer das Default-Gateway schauen oder es mit einer Traceroute probieren.


----------



## JohnDoe (26. Oktober 2005)

Das default-Gateway zeigt ja leider nur auf die Firewall.
Der Router ist ja dan am ausgehenden Port der Firewall mit einer anderen IP.

Tracert werde ich versuchen.
Ich hoffe, die Geräte sind so eingestellt, dass sie Ihre IP rausrücken.

Ich hatte es schon oft gehabt, dass dann einfach unbekannt da stand....

Gibt es den kein Programm, was einfach alle IP-Adressen (erstmal nut die bekannten; 10.x.x.x; 192.168.x.x usw). Wie schon gesagt, dass was ich bisher hatte, musste immer im selben IP-Raum sein.


----------

